
Riding Tall – Metal Earth Penny-Farthing Kit - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2018/11/11/riding-tall-metal-earth-penny-farthing-kit/
======
pohl
“Where am I?”

“In the village.”

------
jimnotgym
Hugged to death

